# Told my roommate about eye-contact problem. Asked for support.



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

I feel it's gonna be big. Something is flipping inside me.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Great, well done! How did sie react?


----------



## leke3 (Aug 28, 2009)

good job! how did it go? sorry about the randomness


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, it was completely OK. I presented it in a normal fashion. You know. A normal guy has a normal problem. It's normal to have problems. 

The hardest part was to get out of comfort zone and to start tickling the problem.

Besides, we did the first 2minutes eye-contact exercise.


----------

